# Calling all staffy lovers / owners. . .



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

STAFFIES AREN'T DANGEROUS SPREAD THE WORD???!!! | Facebook


----------



## swede.speed (May 1, 2009)

Just joined up and invited all my mates to do the same : victory:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

mee tooo :flrt:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

joined an shared it on my page too :2thumb:


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

joined and invited everyone :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Shouldnt the group be called 'Most Staffies arent dangerous'? :whistling2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Shouldnt the group be called 'Most Staffies arent dangerous'? :whistling2:


or staffies with the right owners arent dangerous


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> or staffies with the right owners arent dangerous


Even those with the right owners can 'turn'

Its in their genetic make up...


----------



## lisa iggy (Mar 2, 2009)

i have joined the facebook group. and what a load of rubbish my dog would not turn he is a soft as they come!! people who tend to say things about certain breeds have never even owned the breed themselves in most cases!!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Even those with the right owners can 'turn'
> 
> Its in their genetic make up...


 
LOl are you looking for a lynching with those closed minded views? Very brave to say something like that on this thread! 
Owners make bad dogs, and its idiots with views like yours that is the reason breeds get bad reps and get banned. Do a little bit of research and youll find that staffies are amazing with people and children - so much so their nickname is the "nanny dog".

:whip:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont think crownan is being offish, i do get what he means! Im not having a dig either i think staffies are cool


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> i dont think crownan is being offish, i do get what he means! Im not having a dig either i think staffies are cool


 
I dont get why youd post an anti staffy comment on a thread clearly for staffy lovers then! Staffys are not the "devil dogs" people try and make them out to be. With all the spotlight on the DDA atm views like this from people who clearly dont own the breed is very unhelpfull.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

No its the idiot peeps same with any dog its some of the owners!!!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

girlsnotgray said:


> LOl are you looking for a lynching with those closed minded views? Very brave to say something like that on this thread!
> Owners make bad dogs, and its idiots with views like yours that is the reason breeds get bad reps and get banned. Do a little bit of research and youll find that staffies are amazing with people and children - so much so their nickname is the "nanny dog".
> 
> :whip:


Who's going to come and lynch me? You? For having an opinion? I can say what I like, cheers.

Owners do have an effect yes, but all dogs are animals, they cant communicate with you, you dont know whats going on inside their heads 100% of the time. Anyone that thinks they can is deluded. ANY dog could turn, you just dont know 100%.

Its not an idiots view. Its sensible. Keep your idiot comments to yourself until you find a little bit of common sense. Many dogs that were thought to be harmless have turned round and injured babies/children with 'no prior warning' and you'd be an idiot to think you know any dog well enough to know 100% that this wouldnt happen.

If anyones closed minded its the Staff owners that think all staffs are angels! So get off your high horse. :roll:


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to have a staff. She was the dream family dog and i trusted her 100% . She had perfect manners in the home and on walks. 
Then one day my other half only leaned forward to pick up his cup of tea from the table and she launched herself at him like a mad dog snarling . We foolishly put this down to her having an off moment as none of us wanted to admit that this was out of character for her. But she done it again so we had to get rid of her. 

I dont think there was anything wrong with the way that we trained her as i have been brought up around show and working terriers all my life and had my own and none of them showed any agression towards anyone. 

I would never single out staffs or any other breed just because of my experience with her but i was also one of those people who said they knew thier dog and it would never turn. My Deerhound is a soppy big baby but i would never say i could fully trust him or any other dog now.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Who's going to come and lynch me? You? For having an opinion? I can say what I like, cheers.
> 
> Owners do have an effect yes, but all dogs are animals, they cant communicate with you, you dont know whats going on inside their heads 100% of the time. Anyone that thinks they can is deluded. ANY dog could turn, you just dont know 100%.
> 
> ...


 
yeah... that ^^


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Who's going to come and lynch me? You? For having an opinion? I can say what I like, cheers.
> 
> Owners do have an effect yes, but all dogs are animals, they cant communicate with you, you dont know whats going on inside their heads 100% of the time. Anyone that thinks they can is deluded. ANY dog could turn, you just dont know 100%.
> 
> ...


Why would you waste your time commenting on a pro staffy thread if you didnt think your comments would rub staffy owners up the wrong way?? Most of the attacks on children have been by dogs which normally arent around children like @ grandparents houses. Not ALL staffs are angels but the ones that arent its normally the owners fault not the dogs. Iv had bull breeds my whole life and in 30 years not ONE has bitten anyone.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

girlsnotgray said:


> Why would you waste your time commenting on a pro staffy thread if you didnt think your comments would rub staffy owners up the wrong way?? Most of the attacks on children have been by dogs which normally arent around children like @ grandparents houses. Not ALL staffs are angels but the ones that arent its normally the owners fault not the dogs. Iv had bull breeds my whole life and in 30 years not ONE has bitten anyone.


*le sigh*

You really arent seeing the whole picture are you. That could be due to your close mindedness. Im talking about ANY dog, not just staffies. Dont flatter yourself  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Who's going to come and lynch me? You? For having an opinion? I can say what I like, cheers.
> 
> Owners do have an effect yes, but all dogs are animals, they cant communicate with you, you dont know whats going on inside their heads 100% of the time. Anyone that thinks they can is deluded. ANY dog could turn, you just dont know 100%.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed : victory:


I wouldnt trust *ANY* dog 100% because they think like dogs and I think like a human - no matter how much I love them I can never *guarantee* they wont bite/hurt someone


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

staffies are the most wonderful loving creatures ever despite comments by certain pricks


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

frog-lover said:


> staffies are the most wonderful loving creatures ever despite comments by certain pricks


Have you met all of them? What would you say to the mothers of the babies that have been savaged by staffies then? :flrt:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:flrt:








harmless:flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

georgieabc123 said:


> :flrt:image
> harmless:flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


Heh, he/she looks so guilty about something! :lol2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Well-bred, well-socialised, well-trained staffies are certainly wonderful dogs. The majority I meet when I'm out with my lurcher pup are dog-aggressive though. It's a tendancy in the breed which means their owners should really train and socialise them accordingly. I'm sick of my dog being rushed by staffs with their hackles up and tails wagging, unchecked by their dimwit owners who say 'Oh look at them playing'!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nicky_KM said:


> Heh, he/she looks so guilty about something! :lol2:


yep she always eating something ie the whole sofa :lol2:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

georgieabc123 said:


> yep she always eating something ie the whole sofa :lol2:


Awww, but how can such a cute little face like that not be forgiven!

"I'm sowwy mammy " :flrt:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i know out of all my dogs she is the most well behaved beleve it or notlol


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> staffies are the most wonderful loving creatures ever despite comments by certain pricks


 
If anyone is being a penis around here tis you for not having the intelligence to be able to voice your opinion without using bad language. 




I certainly am not disputing that Staffs are lovely dogs - my Dad had one and he was absolutely brilliant, loving and a really smashing dog.

The point that I (and I think others, although I dont like to speak for anyone else) am trying to get across is that any dog has the potential to bite/harm someone.

As has been said I am a human, my dogs are animals, they cannot think like me and I cannto think like them. I cannot guarantee their behaviour, I dont think they will bite you but I cannot stand with my hand on my heart and guarantee it, no-one can!

This isn't about me or anyone else having a go at Staffys, its about realising the potential that every dog has to harm someone.

Open your minds and understand its not rocket science - *any* dog can bite someone


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> If anyone is being a penis around here tis you for not having the intelligence to be able to voice your opinion without using bad language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:2thumb:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Crownan said:


> image :2thumb:


:lol2:

I do agree about the point being made really, of course every dog has the potential to bite someone. But I'm talking about EVERY dog, not just the big mean looking ones. :whip:


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Have you met all of them? What would you say to the mothers of the babies that have been savaged by staffies then? :flrt:


what i would say is " dont buy dogs when you have a house full of kids and cant give a dog the full attention it needs or yes it may turn when its been sitting in for days and needs to go out while you give all the attention to your kids"


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

frog-lover said:


> what i would say is " dont buy dogs when you have a house full of kids and cant give a dog the full attention it needs or yes it may turn when its been sitting in for days and needs to go out while you give all the attention to your kids"


Oh, so thats the case for all of the attacks is it? Why wont you concede that you cant gaurantee that any dog is 100% safe?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Who's going to come and lynch me? You? For having an opinion? I can say what I like, cheers.
> 
> Owners do have an effect yes, but all dogs are animals, they cant communicate with you, you dont know whats going on inside their heads 100% of the time. Anyone that thinks they can is deluded. *ANY dog could turn, you just dont know 100%.*
> 
> ...


 
i dissagree, im a staff owner, and mines a nightmare with other dogs, partly my own fault as i have a fear of other peoples dogs, for the simple fact i do not know them and they could bite, twice bitten and all that. so hes far from an angel. 

but i will say he is one of the friendlyist dogs i've ever met! has never lifted a paw on any one, he just has fear/domminant aggression of other dogs so easy remidy, work out when people walk their dogs, and walk mine at another time or go else where.

the 1st higlighted i agree, 2nd i dont agree its just that we are passionate about not loosing out loved pets to retarded people who assume they are all bad!


----------



## vicky1981 (May 23, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> what i would say is " dont buy dogs when you have a house full of kids and cant give a dog the full attention it needs or yes it may turn when its been sitting in for days and needs to go out while you give all the attention to your kids"



I have two dogs and i have 3 kids and my dogs arent sitting in the house for days wanting attention they get took out 3 times a day where they go and chase sticks and play ball the way i see it is they are part of my family and if you dont like my dogs dont visit lol but i agree noone can say my dog wont bite ever you just cant do it


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Oh, so thats the case for all of the attacks is it? Why wont you concede that you cant gaurantee that any dog is 100% safe?


Any dog that is treated right will not turn its simple


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Nicky_KM said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I do agree about the point being made really, of course every dog has the potential to bite someone. But I'm talking about EVERY dog, not just the big mean looking ones. :whip:


 
I am rather confused with what you are trying to say.

You have agreed in the first sentance that every dog has the potential to bite someone.

In the second sentance you start with a 'But' which implies you are going to disagree with the first sentance and yet this sentance says exactly the same as the first sentance.

When I say every dog I mean every dog, every little weeny teeny doggy woggy or every great huge head like an elephant dogs - any dog can bite

I think we are saying the same thing - 'every dog' is the same as 'any dog'


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

vicky1981 said:


> I have two dogs and i have 3 kids and my dogs arent sitting in the house for days wanting attention they get took out 3 times a day where they go and chase sticks and play ball the way i see it is they are part of my family and if you dont like my dogs dont visit lol but i agree noone can say my dog wont bite ever you just cant do it



your not the people im talking about tho , i think we all know the type i mean


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> Any dog that is treated right will not turn its simple


 
Rubbish.

Unless you are a very clever dog typing that you cannot guarantee me that your dog will not bite - you can confirm that you *think* it will not bite me but you *cannot* guarantee it.

If you think you can guarantee it then you are saying that you do not think like a human but that you think like a dog - only a dog can think like a dog.

I think you need to see your Doctor and get some sort of referral - you are deluded.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> I am rather confused with what you are trying to say.
> 
> You have agreed in the first sentance that every dog has the potential to bite someone.
> 
> ...


The "but" was just going on to the point that it's not just big dogs you should be wary of that's all. 
Every dog and any dog indeed, they all have the potential.


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Unless you are a very clever dog typing that you cannot guarantee me that your dog will not bite - you can confirm that you *think* it will not bite me but you *cannot* guarantee it.
> 
> ...


 Think your username is about right :whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

frog-lover said:


> Any dog that is treated right will not turn its simple


Complete shite. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about and have no idea about how breeds have 'evolved' through history.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Nicky_KM said:


> The "but" was just going on to the point that it's not just big dogs you should be wary of that's all.
> Every dog and any dog indeed, they all have the potential.


 
:lol2::lol2: thats what I thought you meant - so we are saying the same thing aren't we? Didnt know if I was going a bit wonky from the neck up :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> Think your username is about right :whistling2:


 
I arent the one who thinks I'm an animal


----------



## vicky1981 (May 23, 2009)

mrs mental said:


> i arent the one who thinks i'm an animal



hahaha


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> :lol2::lol2: thats what I thought you meant - so we are saying the same thing aren't we? Didnt know if I was going a bit wonky from the neck up :lol2:



Hehe, nope! Everyone must at least realise every dog on this earth has the potential to bite, even if they aren't vicious, there's always the potential.

Just like having a snake, or tarantula, they all have the potential, they just don't most of the time. :2thumb:


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> Any dog that is treated right will not turn its simple


Please can you explain to me what i did wrong then for mine to turn ?. No other dog i have ever owned has had such a personality change. My parents showed and worked dogs for over 40 years and they could not believe the way she went either and could see that we had done nothing wrong. It has caused me many years of anguish trying to work out why she turned as she really was as good as gold and i loved her to bits.
I also have a son and there is no way my dog is sat in the house all day.


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Complete shite. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about and have no idea about how breeds have 'evolved' through history.


 Do you own a dog ?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicky_KM said:


> Hehe, nope! Everyone must at least realise every dog on this earth has the potential to bite, even if they aren't vicious, there's always the potential.
> 
> Just like having a snake, or tarantula, they all have the potential, they just don't most of the time. :2thumb:



Haha, try telling that to 'them up there' ^^^^^ :lol2:


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

deerhound said:


> Please can you explain to me what i did wrong then for mine to turn ?. No other dog i have ever owned has had such a personality change. My parents showed and worked dogs for over 40 years and they could not believe the way she went either and could see that we had done nothing wrong. It has caused me many years of anguish trying to work out why she turned as she really was as good as gold and i loved her to bits.
> I also have a son and there is no way my dog is sat in the house all day.


im sorry i dont know as i obviously do not know you , maybe ask yourself the question not me


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> Do you own a dog ?





Crownan said:


> Haha, try telling that to 'them up there' ^^^^^ :lol2:


 

Yeah Crownan - how many dogs do you have - cos if you aint got none you aint allowed to speak in here so there 



'Fetch' - Mrs Mental throws a stick for frog-lover to go to fetch, how kind of her, she's playing with the doggy


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicky_KM said:


> Hehe, nope! Everyone must at least realise every dog on this earth has the potential to bite, even if they aren't vicious, there's always the potential.
> 
> Just like having a snake, or tarantula, they all have the potential, *they just don't most of the time*. :2thumb:


 
i think i got all the mean ones then, snake hisses at me, the tarantula wants me dead! lmao! the dogs just about the only nice one i have, and the rats but even one of them want me dead too! :gasp:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> im sorry i dont know as i obviously do not know you , maybe ask yourself the question not me


 
But you're the dog :notworthy: the rest of us are mere mortals we dont know the answers like you do


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Crownan said:


> Haha, try telling that to 'them up there' ^^^^^ :lol2:


 
I understand where everyone is coming from, I wouldn't like to think my Rottweiler would turn either, she has a good nature and everything, but we still know that she could, which is why we took great responsibility in getting her trained when we got her as a pup.

No one likes to think it, but really it's any breed, not just Rotties and Mastiffs or Staffies etc. 

It's just a tad close-minded to think your dog would NEVER do it.
How often do we (humans) claim to be "calm and nice people" yet lose our temper like crazy sometimes


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> i think i got all the mean ones then, snake hisses at me, the tarantula wants me dead! lmao! the dogs just about the only nice one i have, and the rats but even one of them want me dead too! :gasp:


Lmao, aww that's just plain bad luck. 

Maybe try wearing a fake moustache and glasses, might trick them! :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Nicky_KM said:


> How often do we (humans) claim to be "calm and nice people" yet lose our temper like crazy sometimes


 
I have never ever claimed to be either calm or nice :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> But you're the dog :notworthy: the rest of us are mere mortals we dont know the answers like you do



im sorry but the rest of us are trying to have an adult disscussion about dog's , do you not have anything constructive to add or have you gone babyish and silly because you've run out of things to say ?


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> I have never ever claimed to be either calm or nice :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2:

Certainly wouldn't want to get on the other side of a disagreement with you Mrs :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> But you're the dog :notworthy: the rest of us are mere mortals we dont know the answers like you do


Lmao, oh the sarcasm is just oozing out of my screen!


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> what i would say is " dont buy dogs when you have a house full of kids and cant give a dog the full attention it needs or yes it may turn when its been sitting in for days and needs to go out while you give all the attention to your kids"


IF they are your dogs on your blog then i would suggest that you get them out and about for more exercise as there appears to be hardly any muscle on them.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> im sorry but the rest of us are trying to have an adult disscussion about dog's , do you not have anything constructive to add or have you gone babyish and silly because you've run out of things to say ?


 
:lol2: oh dear.


Get over yourself.

There has been nothing adult or constructive about most of what you have said.

A discussion is a two way conversation that takes place between two or more people of different views - they take turns talking and listening to each other and exchange opposing opinions.

You dont like the fact that I disagree with you and I am refusing to be rude or insult you or getting annoyed.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicky_KM said:


> Lmao, aww that's just plain bad luck.
> 
> Maybe try wearing a fake moustache and glasses, might trick them! :lol2:


 
if only it would work! :lol2: actually lol'd then!


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> :lol2: oh dear.
> 
> 
> Get over yourself.
> ...


well done that was a very adult reply (gold star)


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Nicky_KM said:


> Lmao, oh the sarcasm is just oozing out of my screen!


 
Well honestly, tis all very daft.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> Well honestly, tis all very daft.


I completely agree, it's a simple point to be made! Shouldn't take all of this for it to be realised really.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

frog-lover said:


> well done that was a very adult reply (gold star)


 
Ohhhhh fancy you stooping as low as me and being all babyish and silly 

Sarcasms such fun is it not.

Now go take your dogs out for a walk, they need some muscle putting on them


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

deerhound said:


> IF they are your dogs on your blog then i would suggest that you get them out and about for more exercise as there appears to be hardly any muscle on them.












No Muscle LOL dont talk rot


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Nicky_KM said:


> I completely agree, it's a simple point to be made! Shouldn't take all of this for it to be realised really.


 
Yeah - I must get back to my knitting now. Nice to talk to you :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> if only it would work! :lol2: actually lol'd then!


Lol, aww, looks like you're just gonna have to kit up with some armour everytime you wanna approach them then!:lol2:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> Yeah - I must get back to my knitting now. Nice to talk to you :2thumb:


 
Need it in this weather! You too, enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicky_KM said:


> Lol, aww, looks like you're just gonna have to kit up with some armour everytime you wanna approach them then!:lol2:


 thats how its been the whole time ive had em!, longest tongs you can get!!!!!!!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

How do you read blogs? I cant seemt to find the right link??
Its rather rude to say they need more exercise, our 8,mth old is still quite scrawny but gets plenty of exercise, staffys fill out as they get older!


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

I reall hope this does'nt scare some of you as she may bite :lol2:


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont think his are 8 months old !!!. I thought it rude that he suggested that the ones who turn live in a house full of kids where there is no time to give attention to the dog. 
To read the blog just click the link in one of his boxes.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

frog-lover said:


> I reall hope this does'nt scare some of you as she may bite :lol2:
> 
> image


Aww, she has the duvet up to her chin and everything (well, y'know what I mean)  So peaceful and pretty :2thumb:


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

deerhound said:


> LOL If you think thats muscle i hope you dont take your top off in the summer.



ha you wish


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

deerhound said:


> I dont think his are 8 months old !!!.
> To read the blog just click the link in one of his boxes.


some staffs are like that, they arnt ALL muscle worriors :lol2: 
i thnk mines scrawny compaird to some! but hes in great condition!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

*Wouldnt hurt a fly. . .*


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

:2thumb:


girlsnotgray said:


> image


:mf_dribble::gasp::flrt:


i want! :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

fugmonster:flrt:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Gorgeous! And what a fantastic picture too with the snow in the background. :2thumb:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> :mf_dribble::gasp::flrt:
> 
> ...


 
She's a bit bigger now - that was at 6/7 months, poor thing was handed into the vets as the family couldnt cope with her chewing!! How anyone wouldnt want such a cutie is beyond me!!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> image
> fugmonster:flrt:


Aww! He stands so proud


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> image
> fugmonster:flrt:


 He's a stunner, How old?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

girlsnotgray said:


> Wouldnt hurt a fly image


Cute I agree, and while its unlikely(hopefully) that it would be docile all the time you just cant gaurantee that, not 100%. Thats the point we're trying to get across.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

no i just got sly with the camera he usually runs away with tail inbetween his legs he hates it!! lol

and hes four in august! gone by too fast i miss the puppy stage chewing or not! its all part of the fun owning a staffy!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Nebbz said:


> no i just got sly with the camera he usually runs away with tail inbetween his legs he hates it!! lol
> 
> and hes four in august! gone by too fast i miss the puppy stage chewing or not! its all part of the fun owning a staffy!


Aww, my Rottie is still only 10months, so she still has that crazy hyper streak only puppies can have  Fortunately no chewing of furniture or anything but she did get my laptop cable the other day for the first ever time :devil: Had to be that too... menace :devil:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> no i just got sly with the camera he usually runs away with tail inbetween his legs he hates it!! lol
> 
> and hes four in august! gone by too fast i miss the puppy stage chewing or not! its all part of the fun owning a staffy!


 
He's a nice shape - Im hoping Dali will start filling out a bit soon as she is dwarved by the 3 boys! Funnily enough she hasnt really chewed anything since we have had her but then again she isnt stuck in a house 24/7 anymore so its hardly suprising!!


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

*buddy my staff*


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

*sirus and buddy*


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

these dogs are so soft and great family dogs and if they were ever banned id run and hide with them they are like my family


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

monkey26031985 said:


> these dogs are so soft and great family dogs and if they were ever banned id run and hide with them they are like my family


I'd do the same, there would be a whole colony of outcasts in hiding with their doggies :lol2:


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

monkey26031985 said:


> image


awww he's lovely , can i have him pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt:


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

sirus the german sheppard was a rescue found in black bag as puppy and bud was going to be put down because they couldnt be arsed to walk him care etc


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

monkey26031985 said:


> sirus the german sheppard was a rescue found in black bag as puppy and bud was going to be put down because they couldnt be arsed to walk him care etc


:gasp:

Just goes to show what people are willing to throw away :censor:

At least you have two beautiful and very much alive, healthy dogs now :flrt:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

monkey26031985 said:


> sirus the german sheppard was a rescue found in black bag as puppy and bud was going to be put down because they couldnt be arsed to walk him care etc


 
Some people really should be shot. All 4 of ours are rescues, 2 of white were irish poundies due to be PTS, I really dont understane how people could just get rid of their pets so easily? Mine are like family!

At least sirus has a lovley home now - and great name BTW, conair by any chance?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> He's a nice shape - Im hoping Dali will start filling out a bit soon as she is dwarved by the 3 boys! Funnily enough she hasnt really chewed anything since we have had her but then again she isnt stuck in a house 24/7 anymore so its hardly suprising!!


 
she probably will do, rolo was weird looking for months! only filled out about 2 years old!


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah name does come from that and buds is called that because no matter what happens in our lives he will always have me hense buddy


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

monkey26031985 said:


> yeah name does come from that and buds is called that because no matter what happens in our lives he will always have me hense buddy


Aww :flrt: Those words nearly melted my screen :flrt:


----------



## vicky1981 (May 23, 2009)

heres my girls a couple months ago lola is the bigger one she was a rehome and she is a brilliant dog had her about a year now and shes about 2 the lil black one is lily got her in july shes just coming up for a year and she is still going through the puppy phase lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

vicky1981 said:


> heres my girls a couple months ago lola is the bigger one she was a rehome and she is a brilliant dog had her about a year now and shes about 2 the lil black one is lily got her in july shes just coming up for a year and she is still going through the puppy phase lol
> 
> image


AHahaha, this is one of the funniest, most stereotypical Staff photos Ive EVER SEEN! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :2thumb:


JEREMY KYLE!! AAAAAAAAHhahahahahaha


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

vicky1981 said:


> heres my girls a couple months ago lola is the bigger one she was a rehome and she is a brilliant dog had her about a year now and shes about 2 the lil black one is lily got her in july shes just coming up for a year and she is still going through the puppy phase lol
> 
> image


Aw man! They are absolutely stunning. The gold one especially! Really healthy (and shiny!) looking dogs :2thumb:

Edit: Just noticed Jeremy Kyle there too :lol2:


----------



## Harriette (Jan 10, 2010)

hi guys i havent posted on this section as of yet but i would just like to say i can see why the staffy owners are getting all ruffled up :whistling2:but as a owner and breeder of these dogs and other bullbreeds i have to say that i agree with other peoples views you cant say that all staffies / bull breeds are saints and yes it is partily to do with who owns them and trains them but also that some dogs have a more aggressive streak then others and it just dont go for staffies / bullbreeds i have never been bitten buy one but have been bitten buy a labrodor,maltese terrier, jack russel, collie, japense akita, and a chiuaua sorry about the spelling lool 

I would never dream that my 2 i have now would eva bite as they are big softys!!! BUT i dont ever doubt that they will never bite its just there way of saying :censor: off or that they have an underlying problem with that person or something there doing is making them nervous (most of the time) but then there are cases where well the dog is just purely aggresive just think of dogs like humans not everybody in this world is perfect and never has a fight or argument this applies for every dog to!!

i would post pics of my 2 but i cant log into my photobucket account will try soon


----------



## vicky1981 (May 23, 2009)

Hahahah cant beat a bit of jeremy kyle to make your life seem normal lol and yes even they dogs wont watch him haha :blush:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Do any of you lovley staffy owners do agility with them? Its something im looking into doing with Dali in the summer as iv always wanted to give it a go and most of the local horse shows have agility classes so I may as well do it while im there anyway!


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Harriette said:


> hi guys i havent posted on this section as of yet but i would just like to say i can see why the staffy owners are getting all ruffled up :whistling2:but as a owner and breeder of these dogs and other bullbreeds i have to say that i agree with other peoples views you cant say that all staffies / bull breeds are saints and yes it is partily to do with who owns them and trains them but also that some dogs have a more aggressive streak then others and it just dont go for staffies / bullbreeds i have never been bitten buy one but have been bitten buy a labrodor,maltese terrier, jack russel, collie, japense akita, and a chiuaua sorry about the spelling lool
> 
> I would never dream that my 2 i have now would eva bite as they are big softys!!! BUT i dont ever doubt that they will never bite its just there way of saying :censor: off or that they have an underlying problem with that person or something there doing is making them nervous (most of the time) but then there are cases where well the dog is just purely aggresive just think of dogs like humans not everybody in this world is perfect and never has a fight or argument this applies for every dog to!!
> 
> i would post pics of my 2 but i cant log into my photobucket account will try soon



:no1:


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

joined :flrt:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

there nasty horrible dogs|||| for one thing and one thing only and thats there farts omg wot the hell do they eat i swear to god on many an occasion ive had to open the window to let freshy air in and wot does snoop do he looks at his arse has a sniff and then looks at me in disgust,,lmao anyone else have this problem,,,ummmm i think no,,

and as you can see hates other dogs lol


snoop and red 
:flrt::flrt:


----------



## vicky1981 (May 23, 2009)

Omg that pic is soooo cute and yeah we have the fart problem to they look at you as tho its your fault my lola actually leaves the room lol


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

my other dog the big red one just lies there and stares at us too though thats the strange thing,and ive never one neither there always silent but deadly:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lizard wizard said:


> there nasty horrible dogs|||| for one thing and one thing only and thats there farts omg wot the hell do they eat i swear to god on many an occasion ive had to open the window to let freshy air in and wot does snoop do he looks at his arse has a sniff and then looks at me in disgust,,lmao anyone else have this problem,,,ummmm i think no,,
> 
> and as you can see hates other dogs lol
> 
> ...


Cute photo:flrt:Is that a wirehaired Vizsla I spy?:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shell answer on fb :lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Cute photo:flrt:Is that a wirehaired Vizsla I spy?:flrt:


oh yes well spotted lol she a wire haired vizla alright shes 4 now and absolutely amazing sooooooooo loving and naughty,,shes my baby


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lizard wizard said:


> oh yes well spotted lol she a wire haired vizla alright shes 4 now and absolutely amazing sooooooooo loving and naughty,,shes my baby[/QUOTE
> 
> The puppy one I handreared turned out to be deaf:bash:If I had known that he would have stayed with me but his owner wont part with him as shes adores him:flrt:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> lizard wizard said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes well spotted lol she a wire haired vizla alright shes 4 now and absolutely amazing sooooooooo loving and naughty,,shes my baby[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

sirus after todays walk


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> LOl are you looking for a lynching with those closed minded views? Very brave to say something like that on this thread!
> Owners make bad dogs, and its idiots with views like yours that is the reason breeds get bad reps and get banned. Do a little bit of research and youll find that staffies are amazing with people and children - so much so their nickname is the "nanny dog".
> 
> :whip:


 Well said!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

pire said:


> Well said!


Hardly. :roll:


----------

